# Best looking reversed headstock



## Desecrated (Jun 4, 2008)

What guitar has (in your opinion) the best reversed headstock design ?


----------



## Mogwaii (Jun 4, 2008)

I like the Ibanez reverse headstock. It's pretty rad.. haha


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 4, 2008)

I actually find the ibanez headstock pretty nice too.


----------



## Mogwaii (Jun 4, 2008)

I dont like upturned headstocks so out of all reversed headstocks the Ibanez is probably the nicest in my book.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 4, 2008)

I like Jacksons because it....well it just looks like a point headstock in reverse, rather than a reverse headstock made to look like its not quite reversed by removing parts of it.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 4, 2008)

Blackmachine's reverse Parker headstock (I love the Parker headstock/, reversed is better)


----------



## darren (Jun 4, 2008)

I like the original ESP pointy headstock design. It's very similar to Jackson's headstock, but not angled as sharply, so the strings pull straighter from the nut to the tuners, and it's a smoother line from the edge of the fretboard into the headstock.







The Kramer NightSwan also has a sexy upward curve to it.






I'm also a sucker for the Gibson Firebird headstock. It just looks so _right_ on that guitar.






And of course, what collection of sexy reverse headstocks would be complete without this bad boy:


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## yellowv (Jun 4, 2008)

Another vote for the ESP reverse pointed.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jun 4, 2008)

mine haha. though I do really like the ibanez reverse headstocks as well


----------



## Benzesp (Jun 4, 2008)

ESP-MII reverse


----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd say the Caparison Devil's Tail headstock, if that counts. If not, then I can't really think of any others I like.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 4, 2008)

#1 ESP "stealth bomber" pointy reverse
















#2 ESP's Jackson-stock (it's straighter than Jacksons)


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 4, 2008)

Gibsons.... 

no okay, seriously, Ibanez look sexy reverse with binding but im also a huge lover of fender reverse style headstock's, generally though if its got a reverse headstock chances are im going to like it

that said i dont own any reverse headstock guitars anymore 

this is my favourite at the moment, i'd love to see it in a 7


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 4, 2008)

Carvin's.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 4, 2008)

Probably Ibanez or Blackmachine, depending on my mood.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 4, 2008)

B.C. Rich's in-line ones (the pointy one and the curved one, not the ASM one), ESP (the straighter one that they use now), Ibanez, Agile. 

i can't stand reverse Jackson-style headstocks, though...i don't like how they point up so far.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 4, 2008)

Ibanez, no doubt.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 4, 2008)

i'm biased, i like my own  but i also like most all of the major manufacturers reverse headstocks, i'm a reverse headstock fan.


----------



## Prada3353 (Jun 4, 2008)

i like the reversed ESP headstock on the Dan Jacobs EX, i'm a sucker for snow white anways, and the pointed head stock is awesome, and then it's reversed, making it even awesomer


----------



## TimSE (Jun 4, 2008)

Blackmachine 
without a doubt


----------



## playstopause (Jun 4, 2008)

This thread is a epic win. 
They all look good.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 4, 2008)

Kramer, Jackson and Carvin have some of my favorite headstock shapes, this applies to both standard and reversed


----------



## MetalJordan (Jun 4, 2008)

i like the black machine and ibanez the most


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 5, 2008)

ESP reverse, modern style. Pointy enough to look metal without being a nasty "hook."

Firebird, Agile (Interceptor), Ibanez, Fender (Strat), and Carvin all do great reverse headstocks. Generally I find I like reverse headstocks that have straight string pull.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 5, 2008)

JACKSON


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 5, 2008)

blackmachine reverse= pure win.


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 5, 2008)

Ibanez and Jackson.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned KXK yet.

For me it's Blackmachine, Ibanez and KXK, I can't pick a favourite out of those.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 5, 2008)

The blackmachine is sexy as hell


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 5, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned KXK yet.


yeah it was one of the first



Nouman6 said:


>


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 5, 2008)

I think Jackson or ESP because the reverse looks so much more exaggerated due to the angle of the head.

Ibanez headstocks do look cool reversed, but dont make much difference because the Ibby headstock is quite straight with the neck anyway.


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 5, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Carvin's.



LOL that's a lefty not a reverse.



I guess it counts, though.



AND WHY IS THAT BLACKMACHINE RESTING ON THE GROUND?! 


Oh, my favorites wouuld probably be the Ibanez/KXK/Blackmachine for all-around, but I love the ESP one on 6es. i'm not so crazy about that design when it's larger.


I don't really like the jackson reverse, because jackson guitars are supposed to look sleek and sexy imo, and taking something like a rhoads or a kelly and making the headstock lines perpendicular to the rest of the body lines is kinda off-putting to me


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 5, 2008)

ibanez and jackson


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 5, 2008)

IMO, Jackson. ESP is second, although theirs are MUCH less unbalancing to the guitar than Jackson's.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 5, 2008)

I have to vote ibanez/blackmachine, it's just sexy 

Although i definately have a thing for reverse strat headstocks as well!


----------



## SeanC (Jun 5, 2008)

My favorites are Blackmachine, the old Carvin one's, and Ibanez. I also like the look of these agile ones too


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2008)

Ibanez and Agile.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 5, 2008)

That agile was really nice.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 6, 2008)

I love the oldschool BC rich inline headstock reversed:


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 6, 2008)

I love the ESP one but there is a new #1 in my heart


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 6, 2008)

That's damn sexy Mesh. I'm kinda partial to this one.


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 6, 2008)

ajdehoogh said:


> That's damn sexy Mesh. I'm kinda partial to this one.



Gee. Wonder why? 


I will agree, though. It is damn sexy.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jun 6, 2008)

blac machine and carvins, and esp


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 6, 2008)

Ketzer said:


> Gee. Wonder why?
> 
> 
> I will agree, though. It is damn sexy.


 

 You have a point sir. Nothing wrong with some shameless self promotion is there?


----------



## Uber Mega (Jun 6, 2008)

For me it's gotta be:

Ibanez...







...and Blackmachine


----------



## TimSE (Jun 6, 2008)

blackmachine for the win
by far


----------



## Kissa3 (Jun 12, 2008)

dean ml headstock reversed, haha just kidding


----------



## Anthony (Jun 12, 2008)

I like my Agile's HS better than Ibanez, but for me it has to be Jackson. Those things are fucking fatal. They look like they can stab a demon through the chest, and make an awesome album cover.


----------



## turmoil (Jun 12, 2008)

i love my carvin's headstock


----------



## Shawn (Jun 12, 2008)

I've always liked the ESP pointed too.


----------



## DaemonSvek (Jun 13, 2008)

ESP ESP ESP ESP


----------



## intereo_luuk (Jun 13, 2008)

ESP for the win.. The Jackson headstock is damn ugly, reversed or not.


----------



## noodles (Jun 13, 2008)

intereo_luuk said:


> ESP for the win.. The Jackson headstock is damn ugly, reversed or not.



Funny, since the ESP is simply a Jackson headstock with the end cut going the other way.


----------



## nikt (Jun 13, 2008)

but it looks different with that cuts. also it doesn't go so far up like the jackson headstock with that retarded string curve on low B

My favourite headstock designs:


----------

